# Does Nature's miracle not work for anybody here?



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 18, 2008)

Well.. I have read plenty of good things about Natures Miracle on this board, and hence been using it after any puppy accidents inside or in wrong places. The problem is that even though I am following directions to the T, I am even spraying more than needed, once even emptied the whole bottle in one problem area that Simba always returns to. But nothing seems to be preventing him from going back to that area and sniffing and peeing there again. 

Anybody else had this problem of Nature's Miracle not working for them? Any suggestions? Any alternate products to use? Pls let me know!

Thanks.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I use Natures Miracle regularly since I have a cat who pees inappropriately at least once a week. The secret is, you have to saturate the area and then it must dry completely for the odor to go away. Even if you think it is dry, it may not be deeper down and so the smell is still there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have always used white vinegar and never had a dog go back to the same place......


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 18, 2008)

How exactly do you use white vinegar? Pretty please explain!!!  Just regular vinegar? apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just use the white distilled vinegar, I use a towel or paper towel and clean up the pee spot then saturate the pee spot with the vinegar.... then leave it on the for about 20 mins then wipe it up...


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you think the vinegar approach will work on non-fresh accident spots? I am going to treat Simba's old accident spots that havent responded well to Natures Miracle tonight.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sonaliagrawal said:


> Do you think the vinegar approach will work on non-fresh accident spots? I am going to treat Simba's old accident spots that havent responded well to Natures Miracle tonight.


I have used it on spots that werent quite dry yet.... and it worked


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a product called "See Spot Go". It has removed old stains and the stain and odor in one are the new foster dogs would go to, obviously the urine odor was still there. Since using the See Spot Go, so far the dogs have not gone back to that area.

http://www.amazon.com/Tomlyn-See-Sp...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216834392&sr=8-1


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

sonaliagrawal said:


> Well.. I have read plenty of good things about Natures Miracle on this board, and hence been using it after any puppy accidents inside or in wrong places. The problem is that even though I am following directions to the T, I am even spraying more than needed, once even emptied the whole bottle in one problem area that Simba always returns to. But nothing seems to be preventing him from going back to that area and sniffing and peeing there again.
> 
> Anybody else had this problem of Nature's Miracle not working for them? Any suggestions? Any alternate products to use? Pls let me know!
> 
> Thanks.


Every time Simba pees where he is not supposed to pee, it just reinforces it. You really should try to keep Simba on a leash on confined so he can't get anywhere in the house without you being with him. That way...the minute your pup starts to show signs of needing to pee you get them outside IMMEDIATELY. Worse case senario, you catch them in the act. Scolding after the fact is rarely successful.

Don't let them pee in the house by always supervising them or crating them and praise them for going outside where they are supposed to go and in no time you have a house broken dog.


----------

